
Integrating optical components into existing chip designs - rbanffy
http://news.mit.edu/2018/integrating-optical-components-existing-chip-designs-0419?platform=hootsuite
======
SiempreViernes
Weird that the fab work was done at a new york university, doesn't MIT have
facilities for this type of thing?

------
godelmachine
Direct link to the paper -
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0028-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0028-z)

~~~
Kliment
sci-hub link [http://sci-
hub.tw/https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018...](http://sci-
hub.tw/https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0028-z) (https doesn't work
because their CA decided to censor them)

~~~
godelmachine
Sci-Hub.tw has been brought down

------
rambojazz
What single-core frequencies could we hope to achieve if chips were working
entirely on optical components? There are no heat problems, or is there?

~~~
smaddox
Optical switches are neither small nor efficient compared to a VLSI CMOS
transistor. Few things are.

~~~
godelmachine
It makes sense two use optical switches for certain specific requirements
until they surpass VLSI CMOS in every requirement

